# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ريال مدريد أفلت من الكمين اليوناني وميلان استعاد انتصاراته في دوري أبطال أوروبا

## loveme1407

أنقذ المهاجم البرازيلي الدولي روبينيو فريقه ريال مدريد الاسباني من كمين ضيفه أولمبياكوس اليوناني وقاده لفوز ثمين 4/2 عليه اليوم الاربعاء في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الاول (دور المجموعات) في دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم والتي شهدت اليوم أيضا فوزا غاليا لفيردر بريمن الالماني على ضيفه لاتسيو الايطالي 2/1 .
وفي المجموعة الاولى حقق بشكتاش التركي فوزا ثمينا 2/1 على ضيفه ليفربول الانجليزي وتعادل مارسيليا الفرنسي مع بورتو البرتغالي.
وفاز تشيلسي الانجليزي على شالكه الالماني 2/صفر وروزنبرج النرويجي على بلنسية الاسباني بنفس النتيجة في المجموعة الثانية بينما سحق ميلان الايطالي ضيفه شاختار دونيتسك الاوكراني 4/1 وفاز بنفيكا البرتغالي على سلتيك الاسكتلندي 1/صفر في المجموعة الرابعة.
على استاد سانتياجو برنابيو في العاصمة الاسبانية مدريد تقدم راؤول جونزاليس بهدف مبكر لريال مدريد في الدقيقة الثانية من المباراة مستغلا الكرة المرتدة من الحارس اليوناني أنطونيوس نيكوبوليديس اثر تسديدة قوية من الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي مهاجم ريال مدريد.
ولكن فرحة الفريق لم تدم طويلا بهدف التقدم حيث سجل الارجنتيني لوشيانو جاليتي هدف التعادل لفريق أولمبياكوس في الدقيقة السابعة من اللقاء اثر تمريرة من بريدراج ديورديفيتش لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل 1/1 .
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني فاجأ الضيوف أصحاب الارض بهدف التقدم الذي سجله البرازيلي جوليو سيزار في الدقيقة 47 على الرغم من النقص العددي في صفوف الفريق بعد الطرد المبكر للاعبه فاسيليس توريسيديس لعرقلته فان نيستلروي قبل انفراده التام بحارس المرمى.
واستمر تقدم الضيوف على مدار النصف الاول من الشوط الثاني لكن البرازيلي روبينيو العائد لصفوف الفريق بعد المشاركة مع منتخب بلاده في تصفيات قارة أمريكا الجنوبية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا الاسبوع الماضي نجح في تسجيل هدفين لاصحاب الارض في الدقيقتين 68 و83 ليتقدم ريال مدريد 3/2 .
وبين هدفي روبينيو أهدر فان نيستلروي ضربة جزاء لريال مدريد.
وأضاف المهاجم الاسباني بالبوا سيرا الهدف الرابع لريال مدريد في الثواني الاخيرة من المباراة.
ورفع ريال مدريد رصيده إلى سبع نقاط لينفرد بصدارة المجموعة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام أولمبياكوس الذي تراجع للمركز الثاني.
وفي المباراة الثانية بنفس المجموعة حقق فيردر بريمن الفوز الاول له في هذا الدور بالتغلب على لاتسيو الايطالي 2/1 ليصعد إلى المركز الثالث في المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام لاتسيو الذي تراجع لقاع المجموعة.
وتقدم الايفواري أبو بكر سانوجو بالهدف الاول لفيردر بريمن في الدقيقة 28 ثم أضاف البرتغالي هوجو ألميدا الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 54 بينما سجل كريستيان مانفريديني الهدف الوحيد للفريق الايطالي في الدقيقة 82 .
وفي اسطنبول وجه بشكتاش لطمة قوية على ليفربول بطل المسابقة عام 2005 ووصيف البطل عام 2007 حيث ألحق به الهزيمة الثانية في المجموعة الاولى ليصبح الفريق الانجليزي مهددا بالخروج المبكر من البطولة.
وتقدم بشكتاش بهدف مبكر سجله الفنلندي سامي هيبيا مدافع ليفربول عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه في الدقيقة 13 عنتدما حاول التصدي لتسديدة سيردار أوزكان.
وأضاف المهاجم البرازيلي بوبو الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 82 قبل أن يحرز ستيفن جيرارد قائد فريق ليفربول هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لفريقه في الدقيقة 85 .
وحافظ الفريق التركي على تقدمه في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة ليحقق الفوز الاول له في هذا الدور ويتقدم إلى المركز الثالث في المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط بينما تجمد رصيد ليفربول عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الرابع الاخير.
وعزز مارسيليا الفرنسي موقعه في صدارة المجموعة بالتعادل الثمين مع ضيفه بورتو البرتغالي ليرفع رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في الصدارة بفارق نقطتين أمام بورتو الذي حافظ على موقعه في المركز الثاني.
وانتهى الشوط الاول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ثم تقدم السنغالي مامادو نيانج بهدف لمارسيليا في الدقيقة 70 وتعادل الارجنتيني لوسيو جونزاليس لبورتو من ضربة جزاي في الدقيقة 80 .
وعلى استاد جيوسيبي مياتزا في مدينة ميلانو الايطالي استعاد ميلان حامل اللقب انتصاراته في دوري الابطال وتخلص من مسلسل نتائجه السيئة على المستويين المحلي والقاري بالفوز الساحق 4/1 على ضيفه شاختار دونيتسك الاوكراني.
ويدين ميلان بالفضل الكبير في هذا الفوز الثمين إلى نجميه المهاجم الايطالي ألبرتو جيلاردينو ولاعب خط الوسط الهولندي كلارنس سيدورف حيث سجل كلا منهما هدفين ليقودا الفريق إلى الفوز الثمين.
وتقدم جيلاردينو بهدفين لميلان في الدقيقتين السادسة اثر ضربة ركنية و14 اثر تمريرة من سيدورف. ورد الضيوف بهدف سجله الايطالي كريستيانو لوكاريللي في الدقيقة 51 قبل أن يؤكد سيدورف فوز فريقه بهدفين في الدقيقتين 62 و69 .
وصعد ميلان بذلك إلى قمة المجموعة الرابعة برصيد ست نقاط وبفارق الاهداف فقط أمام الفريق الاوكراني.
واستعاد بنفيكا البرتغالي توازنه في هذه المجموعة بعدما مني بهزيمتين متتاليتين في مباراتيه السابقتين حيث تغلب اليوم على سلتيك الاسكتلندي بهدف متأخر سجله أوسكار كاردوزو نجم خط وسط باراجواي في الدقيقة 87 من المباراة.
وصعد بنفيكا إلى المركز الثالث برصيد ثلاث نقاط وبفارق الاهداف فقط أمام سلتيك الذي مني بالهزيمة الثانية له في المجموعة.
وعلى استاد ستامفورد بريدج في العاصمة البريطانية لندن عزز تشيلسي موقعه في صدارة المجموعة الثانية بالتغلب على شالكه الالماني 2/صفر ليرفع رصيده إلى سبع نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام روزنبرج النرويجي وتجمد رصيد شالكه عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثالث بفارق الاهداف فقط أمام بلنسية.
وأهدى مانويل نوير حارس مرمى شالكه أصحاب الارض هدفا مبكرا في الدقيقة الرابعة عندما ترك تسديدة لاعب خط الوسط الفرنسي فلوران مالودا الضعيفة تمر من بين قدميه.
وأضاف المهاجم الايفواري ديدييه دروجبا الهدف الثاني لتشيلسي بضربة رأس في الدقيقة 47 ليؤكد فوز الفريق ويقضي على أمل شالكه في تحقيق التعادل.
وفي المباراة الثانية بالمجموعة تغلب روزنبرج على بلنسية بهدفين سجلهما لاعبا خط الوسط يوسف كوني من بوركينا فاسو والنرويجي فيدار رايسيت في الدقيقتين 53 و61 .

----------

